# Gilmore Foammaster II



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Could you tell me is there anywhere in N.Ireland where I could buy a Gilmore Foammaster II.

Thanks 

Alwyn


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Nowhere that I know of, I bought mine online

Clarke


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

*Lengthy wait.*

Thanks mate.

Just been a bit discouraged by the length of wait for orders lately and being fobbed off.
Know any where very efficient with postage?

Al


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Alex @ Elite Car Care is always very prompt with postage, similarly Ron @ Motorgeek.

Just make sure you have good water pressure, as it is essential for the Gilmour :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

alwyn said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Just been a bit discouraged by the length of wait for orders lately and being fobbed off.
> Know any where very efficient with postage?
> ...


I bought mine from elite car car (Alex) a few years ago, don't really use it much now as I just have a foam lance when using the pressure washer.

Clarke


----------

